# Just a few cute pictures =)



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Just Chillin









My mice REALLY love to climb up my arm...









Hi there! My name is Star and I am sooo pretty =D









And this is Ruby-Roo. Also known as Rubix Cube, Roo-Roo and Rubes









And this is my nippy one. Golden girl. I was going to keep her but she keeps biting me and one of my other mice =(


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Cute pictures...but sad cage! No wonder they want out...there is no soft bedding to curl into! Do you always keep a bare tank with just a bit of newspaper?

Oops...sorry, sounded a bit harsh and I did not intend it to. I was just curious. I know some fishkeepers and snake keepers have no bedding.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thats the place I put them for cleaning out candycorn. I do not keep them in there.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

You can see the cage in the background of the first picture =)


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Oops...sorry, I just editted that. I did not mean to sound harsh! I was just curious. My first thought was it was a clean out bin, but the amount of poop fooled me! They were excited little poopers! LOL!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

No worries =) They poo alot!! Usually on me but this was to the end of there stay in the clean out box so its rather plentiful! Do they really just keep them in a barren box? =S Even as food that is pretty horrendous. No worse than what we do to our intensive farm animals though I suppose =(


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful mice!! Love the 1st + 2nd pictures!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you =D there sure are a lot of them! And the second picture is only 2/3 of them!


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

:love Love the first pic


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ruby =D


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have some gorgeous mousies! I love the pic of them all mobbing your hand. Red eyed dilutes are my faves.

The very first pic of the meeces lounging in the dish is funny; is that a food dish? Mine do the same to a food dish or anything else they can climb into. I use plastic bottle caps for servings of specials stuff for preggoes, nursing moms, and very young mousies; those get hauled off and incorporated into the nest.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thank you =D

Yeh it is a food dish! They all pile up in there and go to sleep. They even try to take bits of newspaper in there to make a nest. Confused little darlings :lol: Awww how lovely =) I bet they kick it out once its all gone though!


----------

